# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Paging Erma?

## Peter NJ

.....

----------


## JEK

She must be busy back at work. She hasn't been back on the site since the 8th.

----------


## LindaP

I too was looking for a report, so I could observe her opinions and new places on the island; especially before we leave on the 3rd.  Hopefully she will have time to write.
      Either way, I  promise to post some photos on my return; it's a tough job, but someone has to do it.

----------


## GramChop

Oh, Erma....we're having trip report withdrawal here!!!!  Come on...give us a fix!

----------


## sbhlvr

yes please. I'm jones'in

----------

